

How to keep track of who's talking about you - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-keep-track-of-whos-talking-about-you/

======
youngian
Awesome! I've been thinking about this recently. It's nice to have this coming
from the perspective of someone with a definite online presence but no
business empire or social marketing pyramid. Like he says, maybe you just want
to know what people are saying about you or engage in a conversation.

------
DenisM
In addition to looking for what people say about you, you should look for what
people don't say about you because they don't know you. Plug your keywords in
those things and be there when conversation touches the subject you care
about.

